# Transcend Pendrive RMA



## ashs1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys 
I once again need your help.

1)
My 4.5 months old transcend pendrive has suddenly stopped working since yesterday. Whenever i insetr the pendrive, it shows "Removable Disk" instead of the name assigned & when i open/explore it, i t says " please insert a disk into Removable disk". The properties of the USB shows : 0 bytes as Used space & free space.  I tried to access/use it in both windows & linux ( puppy linux ), but it was of no use. :/
 I tried the recovery softwares of transcend & even HP, but it didn't work. Formatting also didn't work.
is there any way to solve this problem with/without loosing the data ? 

2)
I tried to do a google search & most common answers were : trying the recovery softwares ( didn't work as mentioned earlier ) & submit the pendrive for replacement.
When i searched Transcend service centres in Nagpur, i got a Accel Frontline services ( a.k.a Sai systems ). They were previously located in shankar nagar, but now shifted to ramdaspeth. When i Enquired with them for servicing of pendrives, they said that they are not the official service providers for transcend products for the past 18 months or so. & now, i am left in the dark incase of replcaement.
What should i do now, in-case of replacement ? should i contact Flipkart ( from where i purchased )?

Please help

Regards
Ash.

P.S : to mods :



Spoiler



if in wrong section, pls move it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Pendrive shows "insert Disk"*

the pendrive has probably went kaput and you should ask Flipkart for replacement.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Pendrive shows "insert Disk"*

.. Thread moved and Renamed ..

Transcend RMA is very dodgy so do as suggested above .. if they denies to help you need to contact the distributor and Transcend but still that may not be of great help anyway.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you for replying.. I will email a request to flipkart rightaway..


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 14, 2014)

I sent an email to flipkart asking for replacement ..got reply that the flipkart replacement policy applies only until 30 days from date of purchase. They told me to pursue the matter with Transcend Service centre & They gave me a link of Accel Frontline services website  ( which no longer provides services for transcend )..Sent a email to Accel Frontline services anyway..

Any other methods ? or anyone knows transcend service centres in/near nagpur ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2014)

AFAIK you need to take this matter up with Transcend itself - send a e-mail to them explaining the situation. They will tell you to which distributor you need to work with but as I told before expect this to be dodgy.


----------



## funskar (Jun 17, 2014)

check them for rma = Supertron Electronics Private Limited | Alliances - Transcend


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 23, 2014)

funskar said:


> check them for rma = Supertron Electronics Private Limited | Alliances - Transcend



 [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION] : Thanks a lot mate !!  I contacted them & luckily, one of their offices is in Nagpur. I have Submitted the pen-drive . They have assured me a replacement within 8-10 days. 
Lets see... 

I.O.U [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION]


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool .. waiting for a positive outcome.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Got a Brand new transcend pendrive replaced.. :banana: It took 10 days just like the service centre informed me. I tested the new pendrive & it works flawlessly ( 4.7 - 5 mbps transfer speed for copying sopranos season 1  )

Good Service transcend ! 

Thanks for all the help guys !!

Mods : Thread can be closed now .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

congrats. did they give the same capacity?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 3, 2014)

Congo


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for the feedback. So now we can put our trust back on Transcend


----------

